# What to plant that I can Hay.



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Alfafa? Legumes will certainly help his hay field, adding nitrogen instead of buying it. Vetch and clovers early.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know that much about hay, but what about sweet clover? 
Are you sure alfalfa doesn't grow well in your area? That would be best as far as hay goes.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I am pretty sure alfalfa will grow here. I think the czechs are to tight to pay for it. A couple of farmers I talked to this morning said they would roll up and sale the Vetch. So thats a start.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

*Timeframe on Costal*

To tell you the timeframe on Costal. My yard (3 acres) is coastal and its just now starting to come up now in Mid May. I live in the D/FW are if that helps ya. I am hoping to plant clover next year and then bush hog it in early June to keep the coastal low.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

The costal is about 4" up here. I am going to see about either clover and vetch early and they can plant the costal after that.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek said:


> they can plant the costal after that.


Coastal bermuda is a bermuda grass. You won't be able to plant a nectar-producing plant, cut and bale the hay, then plant bermuda. It's a perennial that is extremely tough to eradicate. Think bermuda grass in your garden.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I had it wrong. As I said. I am know farmer. What they plant is some form of haygrazer. From the pics I see, but it does not look like bermuda.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Alfalfa for hay gets cut at early bloom...not much good for bees.
Sainfoil is supposed to come off a little earlier and is harvested after full bloom. I don't know much about it as it doesn't do well here. It is also hard to find seed. I think there's only one or two suppliers that offer it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Sweet clover, alfalfa, birdsfoot trefoil, chicory. They all make good hay. The sweet clover does have the risk that if it gets wet it can prevent clotting which causes bleeding in animals. But if it doesn't it works fine.


----------



## sagittarius (Feb 17, 2004)

Derek said:


> There is about 20 acers next to me that is leased out for coastal hay. I talked to the farmer about planting something we could both use. He gets Hay. I get Honey. Is there any good nectar source plant that can be rolled up and sold for Hay after it's flow. I know alfalfa is out. Does not grow good here. So they say. I am no farmer.


 Nope, you are out of luck. Blooming/seed production takes alot of nutritional value out of any type of hay harvest. Then there is the nutrient removal .... A moderate alfalfa harvest will remove 40 lbs of phosphorus and 80 lbs of potassium per acre, plus micronutrients .... who and how is all the nutrients going to be replaced by the crop removal? Farmers are well aware of this, and can take advantage of property owners not planning for the long term.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

sagittarius said:


> Nope, you are out of luck. Blooming/seed production takes alot of nutritional value out of any type of hay harvest. Then there is the nutrient removal .... A moderate alfalfa harvest will remove 40 lbs of phosphorus and 80 lbs of potassium per acre, plus micronutrients .... who and how is all the nutrients going to be replaced by the crop removal? Farmers are well aware of this, and can take advantage of property owners not planning for the long term.


They can be replaced by fertilizer. From what I have been reading the Alfalfa is cut prior to the bloom anyway. Vetch, clovers look to be good bet.

Sainfoin looks to be a great one. Still have to do some research on it, but from what I have read so far. It is really good. Both for bees and livestock. Thanks, CP.


----------



## slickbrightspear (Jan 9, 2009)

look back a few posts at crimson clover you can mix it with the grass.


----------



## uncletom (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know anything about Texas, but if I was going to plant here it would be a mixture of clover/ timothy/ birdsfoot treefoil. Thats what we did years ago and it worked great for the bees and made nice hay. But.... their right, when you let it bloom, you start degrading the qulity of the hay....


----------

